# Why is Molly so popular?



## jane_sunrise (Sep 4, 2014)

Why is Molly popular? Her design is pretty simple, and ducks aren't popular among players. No offense, but I'm just curios about her popularity.


----------



## doubutsunomori (Sep 4, 2014)

i'm curiuos as well ?;?


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 4, 2014)

Why are there so many threads about why is___ popular? :c

I think the reason she is popular is because she is cute and she is in Chuggaaconroys town


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 4, 2014)

Never mind. I totally misread this thread.


----------



## Story (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah god, because she's so freak'n cute. ;-;
In this person's opinion, she's the cutest villager over all. At the very least she's the cutest avian villager. But to each their own.

I like the duck model too, I think it is really hyper Chibi. Too bad most of the ducks don't look super nice and those that do aren't "realistic" looking. The expeditions being arguably Drake, Joey, and Bill...and Molly of course.


----------



## matt (Sep 4, 2014)

ID like to know the same question. Ive had her twice. Hated her


----------



## regigiygas (Sep 4, 2014)

cAUSE  SHES SO LITTLE AND CUTE


her lilies head just barely peeps over flowers, shes so precioussss


----------



## dragonair (Sep 4, 2014)

i'm pretty sure the same answer has been provided for every single other thread asking "why is _____ popular."
because people find her cute.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2014)

Spoiler: because her design looks like a Mallard Duckling, and also just like mallard ducklings she is adorable, 
I currently have her living in my town <3 























​


----------



## Story (Sep 4, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: because her design looks like a Mallard Duckling, and also just like mallard ducklings she is adorable,
> I currently have her living in my town <3
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I think she's just modeled after a female Mallard, as they are more brown less yellowish, like her.





Though I guess it could be argued either way.

Also I read somewhere that Normal personalities are the female versions of the male Lazy personalities.
With that in mind I think Molly was added as a counter part to Drake who is based off of the male Mallard, and has the lazy personality.









I personally have both in my town and they get along real well.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2014)

ah yes she does also look similar to a female mallard
Mayhaps she is designed after the female Mallard but with a dash of ducking added to her design
to add to the cuteness factor

though adults mallards are cute as well both the males and females

also,that is adorable..I ship em' with FedEx​


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think cuteness is definately the reason.I have had her in my town for over a year.I don't think she was popular when I first got her.She's not my favorite, but she's my cutest.lol.


----------



## Story (Sep 4, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> ah yes she does also look similar to a female mallard
> Mayhaps she is designed after the female Mallard but with a dash of ducking added to her design


Yeah, I defiantly agree. And honestly it is really hard to tell since the Duck model is so small and big headed anyway.
...
Goodness Molly is so cute. xD


----------



## mogyay (Sep 4, 2014)

she is literally the most adorable lil ducky ever, i just want to cry every time i see her in my town, she's too cute. she's so tiny and she always drowns in the flower and her best friend is marshal and it's a truly beautiful friendship. i usually get a bit underwhelmed when i finally get a dreamie but not with molly <3 <3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 4, 2014)

She has cute eyes, and players really love the Normal personnality in general, because they are all super nice.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 4, 2014)

Delphine said:


> She has cute eyes, and players really love the Normal personnality in general, because they are all super nice.



I think the fact that she is so nice is a big reason too.I have Baabara in one of my towns, and she was one of my favorites, but the more I talk to her, the more I dislike her.She can be a total b**ch.If she says one more rude comment about my hair, I'm gonna get the shears out.lol.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 4, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I think the fact that she is so nice is a big reason too.I have Baabara in one of my towns, and she was one of my favorites, but the more I talk to her, the more I dislike her.She can be a total b**ch.If she says one more rude comment about my hair, I'm gonna get the shears out.lol.



Haha!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 4, 2014)

I would agree with Spongebob and say that Chuggaaconroy made her popular


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 4, 2014)

Who is Chuggaaconroy?
She's popular because she's cute. Nothing more, nothing less. Does it really take a thread for people to discover why popular villagers are popular?


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

jane_sunrise said:


> Why is Molly popular? *Her design is pretty simple*, and ducks aren't popular among players. No offense, but I'm just curios about her popularity.



I feel like the simplicity and use of natural coloration in her design are directly related to her popularity. It makes her appeal to a wider range of people.


----------



## Mairen (Sep 4, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Who is Chuggaaconroy?



I'm seconding this question...


----------



## KaptenK (Sep 4, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Who is Chuggaaconroy?



He's a youtuber who made a let's play of ACNL.

Ducks may not be the most popular animal in Animal crossing, but neither are rhinos (referring to Merengue). Some designs are - according to most people - more cute than others.

She's a cute duck, pretty much. And people like that. That's why she is on high demand, and therefore is popular.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 4, 2014)

Mairen said:


> I'm seconding this question...



he has a 'let's play' on youtube where he records his ACNL gameplay
I guess he's fairly popular? but i don't think people have molly in their town because of him. If anything, wouldn't tons of people want Shari seeing as she's probably the one talked most about during his 'let's plays'


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 4, 2014)

KaptenK said:


> It's a youtuber who made a let's play of ACNL.
> 
> Ducks may not be the most popular animal in Animal crossing, but neither are rhinos (referring to Merengue). Some designs are - according to most people - more cute than others.
> 
> She's a cute duck, pretty much. And people like that. That's why she is on high demand, and therefore is popular.



"It's" LMAO

How could a youtuber make a villager popular? Especially if a large majority of AC players have no clue as to who he is or what he does.

But yeah, I agree with you. Regardless of what species an animal is, if its design has appeal then it'll be approached. (I just wish some other cute villagers receive some recognition  Like Kidd or Cheri)


----------



## KaptenK (Sep 4, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> "It's" LMAO



Yeah, English isn't my native language, and I don't really proof read on this forum.

Edit: took me a couple of seconds to figure out the actual mistake  xD I thought I messed up the possesive form, and it hurt my little heart.


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, I assumed that you couldn't tell his gender or something. I found it quite funny


----------



## mahkala (Sep 4, 2014)

✿ that could be why she's so popular? 
because her design is so simple. * ^* 
also, her colors are really nice. light browns, and pink cheeks. 
i think she's pretty cute. 

i'd much rather prefer scoot, honestly. ; o; 
like, as far as ducks go. but, molly's pretty cute too.


----------



## KaptenK (Sep 4, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Oh, I assumed that you couldn't tell his gender or something. I found it quite funny



Haha, no xD I guess I stopped seeing youtubers as people for a moment there x3 (jk, jk)


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Molly for a similar reason to Jambette: She's down to earth, warm, embracing, good-hearted, loyal, and is the epitome of a Normal. Unlike Jambette, Molly does not generally strike people as being unattractive. And the appearance of Molly, being in brown, has some realistic element to her creation. She is a top-quality "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" villager.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe her simplistic design is what makes her cute. I don't like her, though.


----------



## katiestown (Sep 4, 2014)

She looks very natural, her design is close to real life so she's the perfect addition to forest-y towns. She's also super cute.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, she is adorable and I had her as a dreamie, but something with her and me didn't click and she was kinda boring. O.O So, I let her go to my sis.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 4, 2014)

I think people rave over Molly because most of the female ducks in AC are pretty ugly. While Molly actually looks cute and well proportioned (some have weirdly spaced eyes) and she doesn't have a strange head of hair. - Like you know, an actual duck. 

Also I think people flock to her and Fauna more because they were the first 2 (I believe) new villagers revealed for NL. And being new villagers always boosts popularity too just because people couldn't have them until this game.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't even know she was popular for a long time lol. She was one of my starters, and I just really liked her and where her house is, so I never let her go. She's my only girl right now, too, so I'll probably continue to keep her around.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought she was cute before I found out she was mildly popular online. I just think her design is super cute (and I agree that some of the ducks are hideous). My friend had her in her town first and I convinced her to sell Molly to me for 5M. She always pings me to make sure that I'm doing okay, requested most of my fairytale themed projects, requested the police station and is just an all around cutie with her little bobble head & pinky cheeks ^^;


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

1. Chuggaconroy's town.
2. Her design just screams Kirby all over it.
3. SHE'S ADORABLE.
4. The End.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't understand why people keep making these threads questioning other people's likes and dislikes. If you don't like her that's fine, but it's not some rocket science to find out why other people like what they do. Sometimes people just like certain things. The tiers are only based on how many times certain villagers pop up in threads and signatures as people's dreamies. I've had Molly twice and I thought she was really cute and sweet both times.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 4, 2014)

Chuggaconroy.


----------



## ellemacc (Sep 4, 2014)

She's really cute and tiny.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 4, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> I don't understand why people keep making these threads questioning other people's likes and dislikes. If you don't like her that's fine, but it's not some rocket science to find out why other people like what they do. Sometimes people just like certain things. The tiers are only based on how many times certain villagers pop up in threads and signatures as people's dreamies. I've had Molly twice and I thought she was really cute and sweet both times.



It's for _stimulating_ conversation. It can be particularly interesting to come across comments that one didn't think before. I agree that it would be rude to call into question someone else's tastes. But, most of what I come across in these type threads are not disrespectful. So, it's another level of enthusiasm shared by game-players. (Let's talk about?Molly. Let's talk about?Pietro. Let's talk about?who is underrated, who is overrated, who is rated just right. Et al.)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 4, 2014)

Shes adorable. 



Spongebob said:


> Why are there so many threads about why is___ popular? :c
> I think the reason she is popular is because she is cute and she is in Chuggaaconroys town


This too haha.


----------



## N64dude (Sep 4, 2014)

Molly is very cute no wonder she's really popular


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Because she is the cutest little thing to walk virtual Earth. Feel in love with her as soon as I say her picture before the Japanese version was released two years ago. Also, she only became popular recently. When the game first came out she was at the bottom the list and very slowly worked her way up to Tier One. I however, have always loved her.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 4, 2014)

Molly's adorable *__* she's a normal villager too


----------



## dulcet (Sep 4, 2014)

shes the only decent duck in the game and shes tiny its cute


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd like to know too! I really do NOT like the duck designs in this game. Maybe it's the beaks or color or something.

But IRL, I really like the Canadian geese. I see them a lot around my town and I always stop to watch  them.


----------



## Togekiss (Sep 4, 2014)

There's no real answer to why a certain villager is so popular. People like them for many different reasons such as: They're cute, I like their catchphrase, I love their design, etc.


----------



## turtlewigs (Sep 4, 2014)

idk i think shes one of the cutest ducks in the game but id rather have like a kangaroo for a normal villager?

Molly is in my town right now and she is pretty adorable though? I thinking its the pleasant color scheme?


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 4, 2014)

Spongebob said:


> Why are there so many threads about why is___ popular? :c
> 
> I think the reason she is popular is because she is cute and she is in Chuggaaconroys town



That made me want her.
SHES SO CUTE


----------



## Sidewalk (Sep 4, 2014)

I like her half open/close mouth, and when you walk pass her, her head will turn, look at you with that blur look. 

Also the way she walk, especially her back view, its like shes going shopping 

And of course, her extra big head!


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Sep 4, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> It's for _stimulating_ conversation. It can be particularly interesting to come across comments that one didn't think before. I agree that it would be rude to call into question someone else's tastes. But, most of what I come across in these type threads are not disrespectful. So, it's another level of enthusiasm shared by game-players. (Let's talk about?Molly. Let's talk about?Pietro. Let's talk about?who is underrated, who is overrated, who is rated just right. Et al.)


In my experience with most threads it's just people wanting to be like "so-and-so is ugly, they shouldn't be popular. I hate them" I see a lot of these threads and it gets kind of annoying. I just let people like who they like, ya know? Doesn't matter their popularity level.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

I swear all of the villagers in Chugga's town are getting popular...
Except Croque,Kitt, and Roscoe....I think...


----------



## Ankhes (Sep 4, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> In my experience with most threads it's just people wanting to be like "so-and-so is ugly, they shouldn't be popular. I hate them" I see a lot of these threads and it gets kind of annoying. I just let people like who they like, ya know? Doesn't matter their popularity level.



Yeah, sometimes you can just tell when it's a passive-aggressive hate thing and the poster just wants to seem special or unique.  Other people do enjoy stimulating conversation.  

Still, after the gazillionth thread about the same thing it can get tiring.  When that happens to me too much I'll just skip the thread.  I'm still okay with them.  Pretty much.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 5, 2014)

Why is Molly so popular?Why is the sky blue?Why do fools fall in love?Why do birds suddenly appear....every time...you are near.....just like me,they long to be........................


----------



## FallinDevast (Sep 5, 2014)

She is my absolute fave also, I even traded my Ankha for her - that was months before Molly became popular.


----------



## jane_sunrise (Sep 5, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> In my experience with most threads it's just people wanting to be like "so-and-so is ugly, they shouldn't be popular. I hate them" I see a lot of these threads and it gets kind of annoying. I just let people like who they like, ya know? Doesn't matter their popularity level.


Well, I dislike Molly. But I didn't make this thread to say that I hate her or that I'm unique, like Ankhes said. Just wanted to know about her popularity.


----------



## EpicMeli (Sep 5, 2014)

She's the only cute duck.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 5, 2014)

EpicMeli said:


> She's the only cute duck.



Are 




you




sure? 



​


----------



## Fairytale (Sep 5, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drake looks creepy if you ask me.. 

Anyway, she's the only cute duck I think.. (Well, Scoot and Pompom are okay aswell) And normals are almost always popular.


----------



## moonchu (Sep 5, 2014)

did not even realize molly was popular but i'm unsurprised because she's hella cute. i highly doubt it's due to chugga. if anything it's because people got to see her walk around in a town, but anyone can do that via a dream address.

normal villagers also tend to have a very sweet personality.


----------



## Pirate (Sep 5, 2014)

I think she's absolutely adorable, but I wouldn't have her in my town.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're forgetting about *SCOOT*, vinesauce's best friend.


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 5, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, those things are terrifying.

_*SCOOT*_ on the other hand I can get behind.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 5, 2014)

What's this Chugga town people speak of? Never heard of it.

I have Molly because my town is based off of villagers who have blush on their face. I also adore the normal villagers personality.
It helps that she is also quite cute and tiny.


----------



## Chocoroko (Sep 5, 2014)

Spongebob said:


> Why are there so many threads about why is___ popular? :c
> 
> I think the reason she is popular is because she is cute and she is in Chuggaaconroys town



Pretty much this, especially since Chuggaa's counterpart of Molly has had an incredibly great reputation. Plus, her personality must be a plus.



Gracelia said:


> What's this Chugga town people speak of? Never heard of it.
> 
> I have Molly because my town is based off of villagers who have blush on their face. I also adore the normal villagers personality.
> It helps that she is also quite cute and tiny.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> What's this Chugga town people speak of? Never heard of it.
> 
> I have Molly because my town is based off of villagers who have blush on their face. I also adore the normal villagers personality.
> It helps that she is also quite cute and tiny.


Chuggaconroy (One of the most popular Let's Players on YouTube) started a town in November of last year.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 5, 2014)

*chuggaaconroy's video*

_Here is chuggaaconroy's YouTube.com video from Day #01 of his town Palette:_


----------



## dragonair (Sep 5, 2014)

So, from what people have told me today when I was giving away Molly, a few people said they think she's incredibly cute, a couple people said that they like her quote, and a couple of other people said that they don't have a duck in their town and think she's the cutest duck. Someone told me that she was one of their starters and they really like her because she's sweet.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 5, 2014)

EpicMeli said:


> She's the only cute duck.








What?Joey's a fuzzy yellow duckling who wears a diaper.How can that not be cute?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 5, 2014)

I like Molly because she's cute; she fits in well with my town's theme as well.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Are
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PomPom is also a qt 3.14





also speaking of Cute Ducks I wish Ketchup was still in the game I mean just look at her <3


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 6, 2014)

I always thought it was because she is a new and adorable-looking villager in New Leaf  She's one of my Dreamies


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Sep 18, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I swear all of the villagers in Chugga's town are getting popular...
> Except Croque, Kitt, and Rocco...I think...



I like Croque! Rocco, too, cause he was my best friend in my Wild World game!


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 18, 2014)

Because she's adorable, and she has a nice basic design
I had her in parfait but she had to go as she wasnt a food villager
shes my main dreamie for my new town.. and im hoping i can find her asap. though im loving Lolly just as much (she was one of the starters in the town)


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think duckie is really cute sometimes, make me think of Donald Duck haha


----------



## pelagius_septim (Sep 18, 2014)

Molly is no better then Rasher, its just how the villager looks, a great majority of people dont pick a villager based off of personality, they pick them on looks. Plus Molly is freaking adorable c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 18, 2014)

EpicMeli said:


> She's the only cute duck.



I find Maelle to be cute (I know I'm in the minority there, but we all have our opinions!). A lot of the ducks strike me as adorable, really.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 18, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> What?Joey's a fuzzy yellow duckling who wears a diaper.How can that not be cute?



Joey es best duck. Look at his face. Best facial expressions in game.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I like Croque! Rocco, too, cause he was my best friend in my Wild World game!


Croque is a loveable goof that has the best catchphrase.
Rocco doesn't get that much attention, but he's cool.
Kitt just joined Chugga's town and...nobody cares...which is sad honestly since Kitt is one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 18, 2014)

People like Molly because they like Molly. the end <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Poncho is the master villager, he be so cuteee! *hugs Poncho*


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 18, 2014)

i think she's so cute ahhh. i would definitely want her in my town if we were able to go over 10 villagers.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Sep 19, 2014)

_Can someone just make a sticky thread called "The Official 'Why is this villager so popular' Thread"?_
I'll make it if I have to! Just... gah! So many of these threads!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 19, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> _Can someone just make a sticky thread called "The Official 'Why is this villager so popular' Thread"?_
> I'll make it if I have to! Just... gah! So many of these threads!


We need more of this.


----------



## kasane (Sep 20, 2014)

Her design is arguably more cuter than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Right?

She's currently living in my second town (I can't believe I got her from my campsite as well as Celia and Lily aaaah <3)


----------



## cIementine (Sep 20, 2014)

_why does this thread even have to exist._


----------



## kasane (Sep 20, 2014)

Story said:


> Actually, I think she's just modeled after a female Mallard, as they are more brown less yellowish, like her.



Funny thing, I always see them at my school


----------



## Hey_Quackidee (Sep 21, 2014)

I absolutely love Molly because personally- I think she is the cutest little duckling ever, and her normal personality makes her even cuter! Some of her popularity could be from Chuggaaconroy's Let's Play as well.


----------



## faunafeels1520 (Jul 11, 2015)

May be a bit too late to reply to this thread but I just had molly in my tent and I had space so she is now in my town, I think she is popular because of her cuteness and the fact she is the cutest duck ever, she reminds me of fauna in a way too!


----------



## Mairen (Jul 11, 2015)

this thread is almost a year old, hahahaha!! might as well just make a new topic about molly in that case


----------

